# No A/C in your shop or garage where you work?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

No problem. Check out this how to on instructables.com

http://www.instructables.com/id/Portable-12V-Air-Conditioner---Cheap-and-easy!/

May have to make one of these for the hearse


----------

